

Indian E-Commerce Giant Flipkart Raises Massive $1B Round - nithinr6
http://techcrunch.com/2014/07/29/indian-e-commerce-giant-flipkart-raises-massive-1b-round/

======
2511
I like that the Indian start up scene is getting serious now. Entrepreneurs
are brave enough to compete with the big players unlike a few years ago when
most start ups were basically simple web apps or a tech consultancy kind of
thing. As an Indian this gives me hope that a soon the brain drain will stop
and a lot of talented Indians abroad (with connections and some money to
invest) will come back to India to either start up or work for one.

